# Camp Cosmetics



## Jennifae (Jun 30, 2016)

_* Not a sponsored post. Press samples were sent to Specktra for review consideration. This bears no  influence to  the outcome of any review (if published). All products  are tested  thoroughly and always reviewed honestly. We do not accept  payment in  exchange for reviews. We are committed to our members and  will only  endorse products we truly believe in.


_I first heard about *Camp Cosmetics* when their _Amor de Soleil Bronzer _made it into Specktra's Top Bronzers for Summer.  Camp Cosmetics was founded in 2003 by Michael Perich with the slogan, _"Women are born beautiful… We make them pretty."_  Today, Camp Cosmetics is known for high-quality skincare and cruelty-free makeup products.

Camp Cosmetics recently released New Baked Pigment Eye Colors, and we have 9 out of 20 available shades to review for you today.







*Rosebud* is a hot pink with very fine silver shimmer.
*Debutante* is a medium bronze with a golden sheen.
*Biker Chick *is a charcoal gray-black with a satin finish.
*Queen Bee* is a shimmery chartreuse yellow.
*Lucid* is a seafoam green with yellow and green shimmer.
*Verde* is a lime green with a matte finish.
*Carribean *is a completely matte cerulean blue.
*Purple Reign *is a blue-violet with a pearly sheen.
*Mystique* is a matte midnight blue.

These shadows have a silky formula that apply smoothly and blend seamlessly.  Unlike some of the baked eyeshadows I've tried in the past, these do not feel rough or gritty at all.

The shimmery colors offer rich pigmentation, while the matte ones give more of a subtle wash of color, but as with any baked shadows, applying these wet will give you a more vibrant effect.

When I tested these, they lasted all day on me without creasing or fading, and I didn't experience much fallout during wear, so two thumbs up for that!

These come in pan form with a magnet and label already attached to the bottom, so all you need is a magnetic palette with a deeper base to hold these domed-shaped shadows.

These are priced at $16.50 each, but we have a *50% OFF DISCOUNT* for you guys. Just use the code *SPECKTRA* at *CampCosmetics.com* from July 1st thru July 3rd. This is not an affiliate code or link! Michael just wanted to do a special price slash for our members.


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 30, 2016)

Please let us know if you have any questions. Or if there are any other  Camp Cosmetics products that you'd like to see reviewed here on  Specktra.


----------



## PreddyPrinciss (Jul 4, 2016)

*Brake oit!!!*

These made my face brake out.  My skin is normally perfect... peeeeeerfect!!!!, but I got a pimple after using the blush.  Dint recommend at all.  Pakage looked nise thoue.


----------

